# El Paso intrests



## Matthew Bourbon (Oct 6, 2019)

Good morning/evening,

My name is Matt. I have been interested in the fraternal order of Masons for some time now. I know there are different types of fraternaties within the Freemasons and I'm curious as to which one would be best for me. 

I am 5th generation stone Mason on my fathers side. I am retired Army and a current government employee at Fort Bliss. 

I don't know if any of those things matter as it pertains to choosing the right path or not but hopefully one of you can enlighten me. 

Thank you in advance for any and all help I receive here and I look forward to learning more.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 7, 2019)

It is more correct to say that there are other bodies available for you to join once you are a Freemason and, of course, the way to become a Freemason is to reach out to a Lodge local to where you are.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 8, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> It is more correct to say that there are other bodies available for you to join once you are a Freemason and, of course, the way to become a Freemason is to reach out to a Lodge local to where you are.


Brother Mike is correct. Once you have joined a lodge you will be in a better position to investigate and  choose which appendant body or bodies would best suit your interest.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 9, 2019)

Matthew Bourbon said:


> Good morning/evening,
> 
> My name is Matt. I have been interested in the fraternal order of Masons for some time now. I know there are different types of fraternaties within the Freemasons and I'm curious as to which one would be best for me.
> 
> ...



 What are your interest within a Masonic context?


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

As a side note, being an operative stonemason will have no bearing for or against your becoming a member as we are speculative masons. But it does sound interesting and may make for some good discussion should you join. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------

